# Banquete, Carnitas de Cerdo, Arroz Mexicana, Frijoles Pintos and Pico de Gallo



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2018)

Today the kitchen was mine, even the dogs got the boot... And stay out!

I got up late and made a fine gut busting breakfast, after all a man can't cook on an empty belly.
Eggs, sausages and biscuits with jam/butter







*The Menu*
Carnitas de Cerdo
Arroz Mexicana
Frijoles Pintos
Pico de Gallo
Tortillas de Maiz
Condimentos

*Traditional Carnitas de Cerdo*
Dry brine 2"-3" cubes of pork, then marinate for 2-3 hours in,
3parts orange juice, 1 part lime juice, keep rinds in marinade and cooking.
Salt, 3 cloves garlic, 2 Bay leaves and Cumin.
Drain juice and everything else goes into the dutch oven, add in a quartered onion
I use enough bacon grease and lard to just cover the meat, and cook for 2 hours or tender over medium heat.
Then I switch to high heat to crisp the pork.
Salt the pork well as you pull it out of the oil.






















*Arroz Mexicana*
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/arroz-mexicana-aka-mexican-rice.253258/#post_1745365







*Frijoles Pintos*
Soak 1lb beans overnight
Roast, 1 chile jalepeno, onion, tomato and garlic
Add beans and water to cover
Spices, 2T Salt, 1T Cumin, 1t each Paprika, Cayenne and Ancho
Simmer for several hours












*Pico de Gallo*
Like most salsas/gaucamole, I make it the day before so flavors have time to meld.
Gotta let the chemistry happen.

Assorted fresh veggies chopped fine, tomato, onion, bell peppers, Jalapeno, garlic and cilantro.
Salt, Cumin, Paprika
Lime and/or Lemon juice
White vinegar
















*The Banquete*







*The Finale*


----------



## skeeter013 (Feb 17, 2018)

What an amazing looking feast, including the breakfast. 

I make a similar pork dish called masitas de puerco (Cuban fried pork chunks). I will definitely try your recipe soon. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 17, 2018)

Chili,
You sir know how to do it right. Hats of to you. Carousel Worthy! Guess you are feeling better and back to your old self again....good to see you inda kitchen again.

Like!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 17, 2018)

Chili- question...
You simmer the pork in bacon fat? Do you drain it after it is tender?


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Chili- question...
> You simmer the pork in bacon fat? Do you drain it after it is tender?


I use about 2.5lbs of lard and 1/2lb of bacon grease, the more bacon grease the better for flavor.
No draining, I cook covered over medium heat till just tender, then turn the heat to high and crisp the pork.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Chili,
> You sir know how to do it right. Hats of to you. Carousel Worthy! Guess you are feeling better and back to your old self again....good to see you inda kitchen again.
> 
> Like!


Thanks man.
Feeling a lot better, just a random cough that won't go away... Damned residual effects of the pneumonia.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2018)

skeeter013 said:


> What an amazing looking feast, including the breakfast.
> 
> I make a similar pork dish called masitas de puerco (Cuban fried pork chunks). I will definitely try your recipe soon. Thanks for sharing it.


Thanks Skeeter.
Masas de Puerco, pork, water and lard, cook till water boils off, pork is then tender and fries in the fat.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 17, 2018)

I know what you went through... I had it for 3 weeks after christmas, was clear for 2 weeks, then relapsed for another 2 weeks. I hope I'm finally over it now. Been clear for about a week.


----------



## trillo15 (Feb 17, 2018)

That looks phenomenal!  Alot of care and prep went into what would first appear as a simple dish, but once you delve in, it is alot more than just a simple dish.  The salsa looks really good.  I want to try and make some, and this inspired me!

Thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2018)

trillo15 said:


> That looks phenomenal!  Alot of care and prep went into what would first appear as a simple dish, but once you delve in, it is alot more than just a simple dish.  The salsa looks really good.  I want to try and make some, and this inspired me!
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Trillo, appreciate it.

I like your avatar pic, love fishing big Flatties, that's a nice chicken size right there.
I got me a Barn Door on a trip to Sitka, AK one time.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 17, 2018)

Yep,Chile's baaack.;) The Queso Fresco on the rice is the bomb bro.I'd eat the rest too:D


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Yep,Chile's baaack.;) The Queso Fresco on the rice is the bomb bro.I'd eat the rest too:D


LOL... Thanks Bro, yep, the Queso Fresco gets crumbled over everything, especially the beans/rice.


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2018)

Chile I would have had to go back to sleep after that breakfast.That all looks good 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2018)

My gosh, John!
Everything looks absolutely delicious!
Looks to me like you had a fun day in the kitchen, with some fantastic results!
Congrats for getting another ride on the carousel!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2018)

tropics said:


> Chile I would have had to go back to sleep after that breakfast.That all looks good
> Richie


Appreciate it Richie.
Thankfully the protein overrode the carbs and the soporific effects were minimal.


SmokinAl said:


> My gosh, John!
> Everything looks absolutely delicious!
> Looks to me like you had a fun day in the kitchen, with some fantastic results!
> Congrats for getting another ride on the carousel!
> Al


Thanks Al, yep a fun and productive day in the kitchen.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

Another fine looking meal chile, very talented.  Congratulation on the carousel ride.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 18, 2018)

Holy crap! That looks insanely good. I can only imagine the amazing aroma of everything coming together in harmony. I don’t even have to taste it to know that it’s excellent but I wish I could. Great job Chile

George


----------



## recoush (Feb 18, 2018)

Looks great wishing for smell a vision


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 18, 2018)

Dang John, when are you going to open up your own restaurant?

I'll be one of the first in line. Breakfast, lunch, or dinner!


----------



## R Blum (Feb 18, 2018)

Any leftovers??


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 18, 2018)

Yet another great looking pile of food, Chile! Nicely done.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Another fine looking meal chile, very talented.  Congratulation on the carousel ride.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thank you Chris.


RiversideSm0ker said:


> Holy crap! That looks insanely good. I can only imagine the amazing aroma of everything coming together in harmony. I don’t even have to taste it to know that it’s excellent but I wish I could. Great job Chile
> 
> George


Too kind, thanks George.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2018)

recoush said:


> Looks great wishing for smell a vision


Thanks!


redheelerdog said:


> Dang John, when are you going to open up your own restaurant?
> 
> I'll be one of the first in line. Breakfast, lunch, or dinner!


Restaurant? Nope, nope, nope.


R Blum said:


> Any leftovers??


Yep, lunch time!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2018)

That's a Grand Slam Chile!  That all looks really tasty, very nice!


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 18, 2018)

Great feast Chile!  Glad your feeling better.

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Yet another great looking pile of food, Chile! Nicely done.


Many thanks.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That's a Grand Slam Chile!  That all looks really tasty, very nice!


Thanks, my family agreed, knocked it outta'da park.


mike5051 said:


> Great feast Chile!  Glad your feeling better.
> 
> Mike


Thanks and thanks again.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 18, 2018)

CR, Another awesome post and good looking grub coming out of your kitchen ! like


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 18, 2018)

Chile don't know how to post a quote but you said in the beginning;
*"No draining, I cook covered over medium heat till just tender, then turn the heat to high and crisp"
*
All I can say, I think I love you! LMAO! :confused:


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> CR, Another awesome post and good looking grub coming out of your kitchen ! like


Appreciate it CM, thanks.


forkin pork said:


> Chile don't know how to post a quote but you said in the beginning;
> *"No draining, I cook covered over medium heat till just tender, then turn the heat to high and crisp"
> *
> All I can say, I think I love you! LMAO! :confused:


Just hit Reply to quote someone's post.
I love y...  :confused: Errr... Yeah, thanks Bro.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks awesome as always Chile. I had something very similar Saturday night. We are visiting friends who have a place in the baca. Great food. Congrats on making the carousel and points.....


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 20, 2018)

Good Mercy, that looks gooooood!!!! I bookmarked that post in my Recipe folder, I can't think of anything I would change on that meal.

If I ate that breakfast, I wouldn't be able to eat again until late night, guess that works out perfect with a big smoke / meal prep !

Couple of questions. I have never seen dry brine followed by marinate, I do dry brine all the time, but what's its purpose if you are going to marinate afterwords? Just curious if I need to learn yet another method to add to my skill set.

What part of the pig does Chunks of Pork come from ? Is that cubed butt /shoulder or ?


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 20, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Looks awesome as always Chile. I had something very similar Saturday night. We are visiting friends who have a place in the baca. Great food. Congrats on making the carousel and points.....


Thank you, appreciate it.


petehalsted said:


> Good Mercy, that looks gooooood!!!! I bookmarked that post in my Recipe folder, I can't think of anything I would change on that meal.
> 
> If I ate that breakfast, I wouldn't be able to eat again until late night, guess that works out perfect with a big smoke / meal prep !
> 
> ...


Thanks alot, glad you like it.

It was a boneless shoulder.
I figure to get a better salt brine in a short amount of time.
Rather than brining in the fruit juice marinade which is more of a tenderizer, and can't let it marinade too long or risk mushy meat.


----------



## noble captain (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks delicious, well done,


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 22, 2018)

noble captain said:


> Looks delicious, well done,


thanks Capt.


----------

